# javaScriptproblem in Eclipse



## sahra (26. Dez 2011)

Hallo Leute,

Ich versuche mich in javaScript einzuarbeiten. Also ich gehe so vor. Zuerst erstelle ich ein Proket, so dass ich auf Dynamic Web Projekt gehe. Nachdem ich das Projekt erstelle gehe ich in webContent -> New
->HTML file ->gebe ich gewünschte name.
da drinnen schreibe ich meine gewünschte javaScript code. Nachdem ich das ausführe bekomme ich ergebniss, aber dann ändere ich das code(ich mache refresh auch von ganzem Packet) und führe ich neu aus, aber ergebniss bekomme ich trotzdem von altem Code.

Wenn ich Eclipse zumache und wieder den Code ausführe, bekomme ich neue ergebniss

Woran kann der fehler liegen?

danke im Vorraus
Sahra


----------



## Evil-Devil (29. Dez 2011)

Was genau willst du machen? Willst du Javascript innerhalb von Java verwenden oder willst du Javascript innerhalb eines Browsers verwenden? Leider ist dein Beitrag sehr verwirrend. Kläre uns doch auf was du vor hast, dann wird es unter Umständen einfacher sein dir konkret helfen zu können.


----------



## HimBromBeere (10. Jan 2012)

Das klingt danach, als müsstes du den internen Server jedes Mal neustarten, was mich jedoch irgednwie verwirrt. So wie es klingt, versuchst du, deine HTML-Seite im Eclipse-Browser anzugucken, proibier einfach mal, ihn in einem externen Web-Browser anzugucken. Besteht das Problem auch dort, meld dich wieder...


----------

